# Okay class no sleeping!!!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

.....it's going to a fun day.:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> .....it's going to a fun day.


First one there huh. What are you going to try to learn?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> First one there huh. What are you going to try to learn?


NEC update 15 hours.

The mass guys will know this,,,Leo SR is on the job today..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The mass guys will know this,,,Leo SR is on the job today..:laughing::thumbup:


Better put that phone away before he hits you with his bat.


BTW, Leo is who I went to before I went for my j-man license back in the early 80s.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I just took me CE class yesterday for my license renewal.
Very, very informative class. Also had some interesting things about AFCI protection.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drspec said:


> I just took me CE class yesterday for my license renewal.
> Very, very informative class. Also had some interesting things about AFCI protection.


Who did you take it from and where are you located in Nc


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I am near Raleigh. I always take JCR Productions classes.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> Also had some interesting things about AFCI protection.


In addition to what Dennis asked, what did you hear/learn about AFCI protection?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> I am near Raleigh. I always take JCR Productions classes.


I started using him 4 years ago, :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Speaking of AFCI, commercial installers, be prepared for them. AFCI receptacles are supposed to be introduced to the market 3 months before the 2014 NEC update. And if you look at the 2011 NEC, they are already sneaking in requirements.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> Speaking of AFCI, commercial installers, be prepared for them. AFCI receptacles are supposed to be introduced to the market 3 months before the 2014 NEC update. And if you look at the 2011 NEC, they are already sneaking in requirements.


That's the same thing he told us (the class) in July.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

From the 2014 draft



> *210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.* Arcfault
> circuit-interrupter protection shall be provided as required
> in 210.12(A) and (B). The arc-fault circuit interrupter
> shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
> ...


Still restricted to dwelling units.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> From the 2014 draft
> 
> Still restricted to dwelling units.


Why not just an arc fault main at this point! I'm getting too old for this crap.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Better put that phone away before he hits you with his bat.
> 
> 
> BTW, Leo is who I went to before I went for my j-man license back in the early 80s.


I think everyone did. He is a 'legend'.:thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

The one place it has creeped into is guest rooms and suites with permenant cooking privisions. Think extended stay suites.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

backstay said:


> Why not just an arc fault main at this point! I'm getting too old for this crap.


Actually, since arc faults take time to start a fire, I would be in favor of installing an arc fault on the service that had a warning displayed at 1st sign of an arc fault (w/out interrupting power), then maybe a 1-minute power interruption if it's not investigated w/in an agreed upon time frame, and then a power shut down if ignored (for an agreed upon time frame). I believe we have the technology to do this (maybe not put together in the way it would need to be) now.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> The one place it has creeped into is guest rooms and suites with permenant cooking privisions. Think extended stay suites.


I think of those as dwelling units.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Better put that phone away before he hits you with his bat.
> 
> 
> BTW, Leo is who I went to before I went for my j-man license back in the early 80s.


Same here it's good to see the man in action..:thumbup:

Coffee time...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

:laughing::laughing:

I looked at the transformer and then the donuts on the table and at 1st glance thought they were CTs. Took about 2 seconds to realize they were not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Same here it's good to see the man in action..:thumbup:
> 
> Coffee time...


At my CT class they provided a great catered breakfast buffet. Tell Leo to step it up.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> At my CT class they provided a great catered breakfast buffet. Tell Leo to step it up.:laughing:


Yeah that would be great..:thumbup:

He has not lost his edge at all he gets everyone jump all around the book fast.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> I think everyone did. He is a 'legend'.:thumbsup:


He sure is , many of the guys here have been here many times before..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally we are out of there..:thumbup:

At 245 Leo's drawing on the black board and two guys get up books and all and leave before he turned around, so he walks back to his podium and said,I'm going to make those two take today's class over the whole room broke out laughing after he said "I've got eyes in the back of my head you know"..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Is that Cletis, Rewire and B4T? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Is that Cletis, Rewire and B4T? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drspec said:


> Speaking of AFCI, commercial installers, be prepared for them. AFCI receptacles are supposed to be introduced to the market 3 months before the 2014 NEC update. And if you look at the 2011 NEC, they are already sneaking in requirements.


I heard AFCI will be required for kitchen circuits in dwellings... which means I will start putting the refrigerator on dedicated crcuit....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> I heard AFCI will be required for kitchen circuits in dwellings... which means I will start putting the refrigerator on dedicated crcuit....


You going to hardwire it? That draft doesn't have an exception for dedicated appliance 15 or 20 amp receptacles.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> You going to hardwire it? That draft doesn't have an exception for dedicated appliance 15 or 20 amp receptacles.


This I didn't know... I see nothing but headaches putting the fridge on a AFCI circuit...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> This I didn't know... I see nothing but headaches putting the fridge on a AFCI circuit...


Just put in a regular receptacle, plug in the fridge, apply pl-400 adhesive to the floor, slide the fridge in, then call for final inspection and tell the ahj there is an afci behind there but the fridge is really heavy, and BBQ's your uncle.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> BBQ's your uncle.





















:laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Leo had nothing for my conn class last month..little Leo taught the class.I heard spectrum has a good buffet for the 15 hr course..maybe next cycle.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Leo had nothing for my conn class last month..little Leo taught the class.I heard spectrum has a good buffet for the 15 hr course..maybe next cycle.


I'll bet they charge more for that...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I heard AFCI will be required for kitchen circuits in dwellings... which means I will start putting the refrigerator on dedicated crcuit....


I always just run a dedicated 15 amp circuit to the fridge.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing:


Did they purée the donuts so you could digest them?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Did they purée the donuts so you could digest them?:laughing:


I'm sure they are saving them for tomorrow morning...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> From the 2014 draft
> From the 2014 draft
> 
> Quote:
> ...


That is next later today...:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> I heard spectrum has a good buffet for the 15 hr course..maybe next cycle.


They always do. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> They always do. :thumbsup:


I get a real kick out how he really gets rolling in the afternoon just when everyone starts thinking about It's almost time to leave he has us flying around the whole book using articles that lead you all over the Book,I've got my knife pouch on I keep a pen pencil and sharpy and end up use all the stuff for bookmarks because he gets going so fast ..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

would this be Leo Martin, of the Martin electrical school ?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> would this be Leo Martin, of the Martin electrical school ?
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe I should take my update with him, can he cover the NH hours too?

Tom


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Maybe I should take my update with him, can he cover the NH hours too?
> 
> Tom


Yes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah


even folks up my way have heard of Leo...:thumbsup: ~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> even folks up my way have heard of Leo...:thumbsup: ~CS~


Even in the land of hand powered water pumps, outhouses and party lines?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yup, we even gots Leo on the 'net here

******** & internet, truely phenomenal:thumbsup:

and to think, all we had was snail mail before........
http://cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/1203/if-your-mailbox-looks-like-this-*******-foxworthy-mailbox-demotivational-posters-1332796318.web


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> yup, we even gots Leo on the 'net here
> 
> ******** & internet, truely phenomenal:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice mail box.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am sitting at the airport in Philly waiting on a connection flight to Indianapolis. Going to a week long class on grounding communication sites. Good for plenty of continuing education credits.:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> yup, we even gots Leo on the 'net here
> 
> ******** & internet, truely phenomenal:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You need to mow your lawn.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

When LEO; finally made the call just after 4 the men in the room stood up and gave The man a standing ovation..:thumbup: 

As we all know, Electricians are a tough crowd ..:laughing:

Hopefully the legend lives to be 120....:thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

davis9 said:


> Maybe I should take my update with him, can he cover the NH hours too?
> 
> Tom


I did one with one of the nh state inspectors, alfio terrisi (probably spelled that wrong) and it was pretty great getting info from the guy enforcing the code. If you want I can get you his info.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> You need to mow your lawn.:laughing:


How's this??:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> You need to mow your lawn.:laughing:


If he is a *******.. he has goats to take care of the grass... they play more "hard to get' than sheep.. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> How's this??:laughing:


Knight to Bishop 4.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Knight to Bishop 4.


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> If he is a *******.. he has goats to take care of the grass... they play more "hard to get' than sheep.. :laughing:


Chickens with sheep heads,,,,,, that is...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Leo sounds like a good instructor.

In some circles, a LEO is a smokey bear.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

etb said:


> In some circles, a LEO is a smokey bear.


I don't know if it's because I'm old or ignorant (or both), but what's a "smokey bear"?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

A smokey bear is cb radio talk for a cop, state trooper, sonetimes called a bear, or a pig. Depending on the amount of respect the person has for the office.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnR said:


> A smokey bear is cb radio talk for a cop, state trooper, sonetimes called a bear, or a pig. Depending on the amount of respect the person has for the office.


Thanks, but, dang, I knew that (just getting old and forgot).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

etb said:


> Leo sounds like a good instructor.
> 
> In some circles, a LEO is a smokey bear.


He really gets you into the book and makes it look like a piece of cake...:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Continuing ED. In Massachsetts*

Just got a letter today- sorry tried to scan. FAILED-..
From 'National Electrical Careers Inc.'
Pushing for online CE credits in Ma.

I Like the idea!:thumbsup: 

MA. does not currently allow this.:001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Just got a letter today- sorry tried to scan. FAILED-..
> From 'National Electrical Careers Inc.'
> Pushing for online CE credits in Ma.
> 
> ...


Nope but New Hampshire will let you take Mike Holts online course..:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope but New Hampshire will let you take Mike Holts online course..:thumbsup:



But LEO is MORE fun- and the bar at the Hotel doesn't hurt either!

Not that I ever have, mind you, but, If I ever had the mind to......:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> But LEO is MORE fun- and the bar at the Hotel doesn't hurt either!
> 
> Not that I ever have, mind you, but, If I ever had the mind to......:whistling2:


I live too close ,so no hotel..:laughing:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

him and jr did my update when joe ross was sick...leo was a funny bastard and jr was pretty good


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

donselec said:


> him and jr did my update when joe ross was sick...leo was a funny bastard and jr was pretty good



I have not met JR.. I have shared my time with Leo and Joe- Mr. Ross does a damn good course as well.

Harry: I take my courses at hotels- not stay there- just in case they cover GFCI rec in dwellings again-


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> I have not met JR.. I have shared my time with Leo and Joe- Mr. Ross does a damn good course as well.
> 
> Harry: I take my courses at hotels- not stay there- just in case they cover GFCI rec in dwellings again-


Yes they did cover that...:laughing:


----------

